# Slip n Slide Wimbley



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

I know this should go under the yawning hedgie thread... but this picture is killing me with its pure hilarity...








I just couldn't help myself...


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG!!

That is just FANTASTIC!!!

WHOA!!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Omg I cant stop looking at it!!! So funny!!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I keep coming back too!!!

Wimbley looks so comfy and relaxed!! I hope one day Daisy will feel as comfortable!!!

EEEK!!!

It's wicked that you captured such a vision in a photo that will last forever!!! EEEEP!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That's awesome!!!! Such a good picture! Way to go!!


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I LOVE IT!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Megan


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, he is adorable. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

That made my day! I keep giggling  He is adorable!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That pic of Wimbley is amazing  a one in a million shot!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Here I am again! Can't get enough of this picture!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm with everyone else~ I can't get enough of this picture...and the slip and slide?!? OMG you made my morning!!!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

So adorable! He almost looks like a little vampire hedgie!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That is a fantastic shot! I can't believe you captured that perfect moment! Great camera work


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

this is the greatest thing that has happened all day.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

O.M.G.

do you have a larger image?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I have to tell you, I had to look back in all your previous pictures because I KNEW you had some of my all-time favorites. Wild West Wilbley "Get along littlge Hoggies", Wimbley in the tractor, Wimbley spelling his name in scrabble. 

You are so creative & wonderful!! I love all the pictures & even had to show my husband tonight when we got home. He now knows I'm not the only crazy one!! :lol: :lol: 

Bless you and your little Wimbley too...


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm with everyone else....my first thought was "OMG!" and then I busted up laughing. But now I'm curious after that last post. Can you repost all the funny pics in one place, or is there somewhere where we can see them altogether? Because now I'm DYING to see the other ones too!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't stop laughing, I love it! Thank you for the uplifting pics


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Hahahaha. Thanks everyone! I'm glad the picture brought everyone as much joy as it did me! 
Here are some of the other pictures!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> do you have a larger image?


Unfortunately the only decent picture of a slip and slide I could find was a wicked small jpeg! I looked for a bigger one but all of the larger files weren't as good a picture. humpf.


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

starby said:


> Here are some of the other pictures!


I love it!!! :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE LAUGH!! Those were great, slip & slide is so creative, how on earth did you come up with that?! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't. Stop. Laughing.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Oh my gosh! This made my day! Love to see more creative photos from you! Keep it up!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you for this post!!! Made my morning! :mrgreen:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Just saw this for the first time... AWESOME!!!! Whenever I feel blergel, I will just check Wimbley the slip and slide rock star!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
AHHHHAHAHAHAAHAAHAA


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

OH my goodness this MADE my day haha. I love Wimbley. Slip and slide is my favorite although the tractor is a VERY close second :lol:


----------

